# how to explain time change to your children



## Clato

or *as Edith bunker would say ,*

Forward 
2006 STARTS April 2 ENDS October 29

don't forget to set your clock at from 2am to 3am,though its really 2am,

If you forget to turn your clock ahead,then its still 2am,but your body is thinking its 3am,when its really only 2am,or you could set your clock ahead 1 hour when you wake up but then your 1 hour behind whatever you would be doing at 7am your late because now its 8am,
So it would be better to set your clock ahead 1 hour the night befor from 9pm to 10pm,even though your body knows its only 9pm,you'll think its 10 pm,& go to bed early even though its really only 9pm,instead of 10pm & that way you get the extra hour of sleep,that you think you lost,

*HUH*


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I just change the clock while he is sleeping (he is 6).
And he hasn't really noticed yet.


----------

